# Noisy manhole question...



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

from a room builder.

Since this is not my area of expertise, I'll ask the experts. A manhole was installed in front of our house last fall during a street re-do. Every car that goes across wobbles the cover. Sounds like two thumps on a bongo drum. Drives my neighbor crazy and now that he's pointed it out to me, likewise.

Anybody have a short length of the gasket stuff that is supposed to take the wobble out of those dang things? City says they'll put it in if I provide it, but I don't want to buy a whole roll. (or would that be a "hole" roll)

Any other fixes I can suggest to the city? (other than get the contractor back in here and do it right)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sneak out at night with some spray foam and foam that sucker in place.

The only time I need a man hole gasket is when my hemorrhoids flare up.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

The riser itself should not be "wobbling" as this would cause the surrounding asphalt or concrete to fail in short order. 

Sounds like there is some dirt in the actual lid ring causing it not to seat correctly. 

Pull the lid, scratch the ring out clean and drop her back on. 

If it still wobbles, call India up and tell them we would like our manhole lids to be cast flat!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Impact-Outdoors (Jun 8, 2010)

*damn lid*

Pull the lid and see if anything is under the cover on the lip of the ring. It could be a small amount of concrete left over from when they mudded in the ring. If it continues to wable get some ramnick from your local hardware. Ramnick is similar in consistence to a heavy puddy and comes in strips. It'll make the ring harder to get off, but is not permanent seal. Cut off 4 - 2" stips and place at 3, 6, 9 &12.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Impact-Outdoors said:


> but is not permanent seal. .


you've never tried to pull 2 manhole sections apart after they've been ramnecked?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Use this !!!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino 1494 likes to play with his mighty putty


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. (Not you Warner)

I'll get with the city and see if I can get them to pull the lids and clean them off, they probably have some rule against individuals messing with the manhole covers.

Thanks Again!


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Around here they just weld the lids to the rims. That way no one runs off with the lids to the scrap yard.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bill Z said:


> Thanks for the ideas. (Not you Warner)
> 
> I'll get with the city and see if I can get them to pull the lids and clean them off, they probably have some rule against individuals messing with the manhole covers.
> 
> Thanks Again!



Hey, I tried, it was the best I could do.:laughing:


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

noisy manhole:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Put a cone on it.:laughing:


----------



## earthmover (Feb 17, 2009)

JDavis21835 said:


> Around here they just weld the lids to the rims. That way no one runs off with the lids to the scrap yard.


Someone did that twice at one of my customers properties. I like that idea maybe thats what I should suggest they do.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

earthmover said:


> Someone did that twice at one of my customers properties. I like that idea maybe thats what I should suggest they do.


East Jordan Ironworks has a hinged lid that is out if I recall correctly. Not only is it hinged so its connected to the rim, but its also light weight, so its worthless to scrappers. We had a few catch basin covers on one job i was one. You could pick up two, one in each hand, and walk around like you were carrying two buckets of mortar. 

They must be fairly pricey, because its been two years since that job, and I have not run across any more.


----------



## pdmcgowan (Feb 27, 2010)

Look at the lid itself if its newer most likely it has tightening notch. Pull the lid rotate the notch so its placed in a tighter position. If it looks older it quite possible someone put the wrong size lid on it and just call the city. Nobody will bother yah if you monkey around with it as long as it goes back on . Alot of the time on reconstruct jobs its a pile of different castings and lids that get mixed up. Dont ask for a rubber gasket lid because alot of city use different lids for storm and sewer. Dont glue it or anything goofy because you'll just screw the next guy.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

You could just drill and blast.


----------



## Sewer Guy (Mar 15, 2011)

*Noisy Manhole Solution*

Google Hamilton Kent and look for Lifespan Rubber Manhole and let your town know about it - Rubber Frame - no rattle, no noise, no corrosion.


----------

